# Happy or sad to be a hgvc member



## jbird (Mar 31, 2012)

I know everyone wishes they had bought resale but I can not tell if most people are glad they are hgvc members or if they are just making the best of a bad situation.  After knowing what you know now and using the system, would you still join now if you had it to do over.  I am still on the fence.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 31, 2012)

We would absolutely join again, thus the reason for buying another unit with HGVC last month, resale this time.


----------



## Purseval (Mar 31, 2012)

I still would have joined but bought in LV instead of Orlando.


----------



## pierceit (Mar 31, 2012)

We bought retail five years ago and have greatly enjoyed every trip we've made staying at HGVC properties.  I would do it again in a heartbeat!  

For many years we stayed in regular hotel rooms when we traveled.  Now, having access to the HGVC condos makes it truly a home away from home.  Having a full kitchen, dining area, living room and washer and dryer has been a real plus!

Thanks to TUG, I have researched other timeshare ownership companies and I've not found anything that compares to HGVC in terms of very nice properties and flexible usage.  I also now know about the resale market and plan to purchase resale in the future to add to my HGVC usage time.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad, and would do it again.
But concerned about passing it and other TS's to reluctant heirs.


----------



## pacman (Mar 31, 2012)

Would do it again, but like another poster, would have bought a 7000 point plat in Vegas.

pacman


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 31, 2012)

We have been with HGVC since 2001.  We never would have had so many wonderful vacations without timesharing.  We are at the Elite plus level.


----------



## Remy (Mar 31, 2012)

Stop creating so much demand in Vegas!


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 1, 2012)

jbird said:


> I know everyone wishes they had bought resale but I can not tell if most people are glad they are hgvc members or if they are just making the best of a bad situation.  After knowing what you know now and using the system, would you still join now if you had it to do over.  I am still on the fence.



For the most part, I'm happy to be a member of the HGVC family. On the other hand, I put them in third place with our other ownerships behind both DRI and Marriott. DRI has more locations and better availabilty. Marriott has more locations with equal or better quaility. HGVC has great resorts but to few loctation and, they sell the theory of buy here but reserve in Hawaii to the extent it's getting more difficult to reserve in Hawaii. Having said that, I can't think of a better location and resort on Oahu than HHV. In many ways, 

I feel my biggest mistake was buying into Vegas as my home resort rather than buying into the Lagoon Tower at HHV. It would have been so much easier to buy into the Lagoon Tower for home resort reservation preference, then reserve in Vegas if I felt the need rather than the other way around. At the time we purchased, we were going to Vegas 3 or 4 times per year and HGVC was a great resort to own at in Vegas. Now times have changed and we went 4 years between visits to Vegas. Who knew


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 1, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Glad, and would do it again.
> But concerned about passing it and other TS's to reluctant heirs.



Keep in mind that no one is forced to accept an inheritance. If they don't want it, they can let it become HGVC's problem. It does not have to be passed on when you pass on.


----------



## bdj604 (Apr 1, 2012)

pierceit said:


> We bought retail five years ago and have greatly enjoyed every trip we've made staying at HGVC properties.  I would do it again in a heartbeat!
> 
> For many years we stayed in regular hotel rooms when we traveled.  Now, having access to the HGVC condos makes it truly a home away from home.  Having a full kitchen, dining area, living room and washer and dryer has been a real plus!
> 
> Thanks to TUG, I have researched other timeshare ownership companies and I've not found anything that compares to HGVC in terms of very nice properties and flexible usage.  I also now know about the resale market and plan to purchase resale in the future to add to my HGVC usage time.



My sentiments exactly!! Great program!


----------



## Remy (Apr 1, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I put them in third place with our other ownerships behind both DRI and Marriott. DRI has more locations and better availabilty.



Does DRI treat resale owners the same as retail owners?


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 1, 2012)

I love HGVC.  I dislike the little changes in the rules they make every year but I am a big HGVC fan.  

We purchased our first unit 13 years and within 18 months purchased a total of 3 all from HGVC.  Of course it would have been nice to know about resale.  But the good thing is that Hilton prices 13 years ago are nothing like what they are now.  The other plus for me is that I purchased HHV at pre-development prices - before Hilton realized they could sell them for much more.  So my retail HHV unit is still cheaper than current HHV resale prices.  My one regret is that I would really love another HHV unit but I could never see paying more now than would I could have gotten it for back than.

Of course my othe 2 retail units are cheaper on the resale market but after 13 years of timesharing as many will say we have had fabulous vacation for very cheap.  I still calculate my cost per night based on all cost including purchase price.  And I compare that to not what the unit goes for but what I am actually willing to pay for a night in an inexpensive hotel.  We save a bundle.  Plus evey year I get to bring family and friends to Hawaii.   Just another reason why I love my Hilton time shares


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I feel my biggest mistake was buying into Vegas as my home resort rather than buying into the Lagoon Tower at HHV. It would have been so much easier to buy into the Lagoon Tower for home resort reservation preference, then reserve in Vegas if I felt the need rather than the other way around. At the time we purchased, we were going to Vegas 3 or 4 times per year and HGVC was a great resort to own at in Vegas. Now times have changed and we went 4 years between visits to Vegas. Who knew



I certainly can't claim to have known, we just got lucky and picked the HHV package instead of Vegas or Orlando when we made our first visit and purchased from HGVC.  It's working great now we are retired and making more short trips on the mainland.


----------



## poorguy (Apr 1, 2012)

We are very happy with our purchase.  This is our second year as members.  Last year we had a 3 bedroom at Seaworld.  Currently we are in a 2 bedroom at Marbrisa.  My kids say these are the best hotels ever.   I have 3 kids.  I can't fathom ever staying in a regular hotel room with them for a week again.  Starting to think about a future DVC exchange.  IMHO can't beat the value of HGVC.  We bought resale and haven't regretted it for a second.


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Satisfied with HGVC*

Bought 7000 points resale Las Vegas right before the market crashed in 2008-2009 for $12,500.  Most likely could have gotten a little better deal if I just waited a few months.  Overall, we enjoy HGVC.  We exchange into Disney on a regular basis, and have yet to have a problem getting reservations at  locations we are interested in visiting.


----------



## danb (Apr 1, 2012)

*Happy with our purchases*

We have had many great vacations with our HGVClub exchanges. Our only regret was not buying a 3br in the Lagoon tower 10 yrs ago. We have had so many great trips to Hawaii we are planning on retiring there this year.


----------



## linsj (Apr 1, 2012)

I love the HGVC system. It's user friendly and flexible, plus points work best for me. Even without a large number of locations, I can get to lots of other places through RCI--and for fewer points. 

I like the quality of the hotel timeshare systems. Marriott's move to points after the fact and then skimming owners on points was an insane move that made me quit looking at that system. Starwood's maintenance fees are way too high and far more than I want to pay. I don't know enough about Hyatt to comment. 

In my opinion, Hilton got it right when it went into timeshares.


----------



## jestme (Apr 1, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Keep in mind that no one is forced to accept an inheritance. If they don't want it, they can let it become HGVC's problem. It does not have to be passed on when you pass on.



In Canada you cannot pick and choose, you either accept the entire inheritance left to you, or refuse all of it. If I had no one in my family that wanted it I would will it back to HGVC so that the family could accept the rest of my inheritance without having to take an unwanted T/S.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 1, 2012)

All things considered, we have no regrets.
Our only problem is finding enuff time off to enjoy the fruits of our labors.



dougp26364 said:


> Keep in mind that no one is forced to accept an inheritance. If they don't want it, they can let it become HGVC's problem. It does not have to be passed on when you pass on.



Our wills direct our executors to sell, give away or abandon our TS's at their discretion.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 1, 2012)

danb said:


> Our only regret was not buying a 3br in the Lagoon tower 10 yrs ago.



+1  Ahhh yes, I know what you are talking about.


----------



## masala (Apr 1, 2012)

*We enjoy HGVC*

We own two units at West 57th -- one bought from the developer and one bought resale.  We have enjoyed every stay (twice or three times a year).  This year, we converted one of the units to HH points and are staying at the Hilton in London, which more than pays for itself even with the conversion from HGVC to HH points.  All in all, I would say the HGVC program is a cost-effective way to stay at a decent place when you travel, if you plan well and you understand their rules.


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 2, 2012)

No complaints here... ever since we bought into the HGVC, we've stayed 90% of the time in Hilton family hotels to take advantage of the free internet, breakfasts, and room upgrades to executive floors.  That's of course, if there's no HGVC where we're at.

As a skier, though, I do look enviously at other systems where they seem to have a lodge at every big ski resort west of the Rockies... but only for a moment, now that we own Valdoro...


----------



## smokyhill (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, we would buy HGVC again. What we would do different is buy one 7000pt. package vs 2 4800 pt. packages. Other than that, we are very pleased with the HGVC system.


----------



## npmadsen (Apr 3, 2012)

*I was going to ask the same question*

I am thrilled at your answers , I have just bought a package the will convert to 7000 points, in the deed process now, hope all goes well
I am very excited, love the hgvc when we stayed there, and glad we rescinded 
the package when we got home
TUG is great
I will have lots of questions
Eileen


----------



## ThierryJapan (May 29, 2012)

*Bought Retail first Elite, then resale*

We bought Retail in Hawaii =14400 points with a lot of bonus points, then build up with a resale 10'000 points.

But watch out the M/F (cumulative)

HGVC is the way to go vs. other time share


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 29, 2012)

*Too Much Demand in Las Vegas?*



Remy said:


> Stop creating so much demand in Vegas!



Remy, do you mean demand or supply?


----------



## channimal (May 29, 2012)

We bought retail about 6 years ago... and have enjoyed our use and exchanges: NYC numerous times for 2-3 day weekend trips, Playa Rivera, Barbados, Belize, St. Maarten, Aruba (2x), and Italy this Oct.  Having said that, if we had to do over we would have definitely bought resale.


----------



## Asl18940 (May 29, 2012)

I  bought Elite Plus retail.  I enjoy the resorts immensely, but the premium we paid to Hilton Direct for that Elite status isn't really worth it.  So I'm very happy with my membership.  Had I bought resale, I'd be thrilled with it.


----------



## GTLINZ (May 29, 2012)

We bought resale about 7 years ago (plat 1br orlando) and it is the only timeshare we own. We have really had a lot of great vacations (HGVC plus a few thru RCI and SFX) and use open season a lot. We are in driving distance of FL so it works out well for us. I am disapointed in the loss of resale value even from when we purchased but we love the system and Tuscany (Intl Drive) is like our second home !


----------

